# Stockholm, Sweden - Gamla Stan (Old Town) at dusk



## LaFoto (Aug 27, 2008)

This is just one of my favourite photos of my night shooting off Katarinahissen on Saturday night, 16 August.

But I also like the one of Södermalmsborg and Slussplan...




...with Riddarholmkyrkan (the church on Riddarholmen) and Stadshuset (the Town Hall) in the background.


----------



## Battou (Aug 27, 2008)

very orange


----------



## abraxas (Aug 27, 2008)

Very pretty.  I like all the little stars in the second.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 27, 2008)

Both are lovely! That's a pretty orange glow to the sky in the first (with all those spires reaching up into the sky), and I too like the star effect in the second one.


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 27, 2008)

wow very nice shots. lol I have seen lots of tourists taking the Katarinahissen but I have never been up there lmao I may will do that this weekend  and take some real night shots


----------



## Robstar1619 (Aug 27, 2008)

Great pics.
They both are great but my fav is the 2nd.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey, Hobbes. You are here, after all.
So I will go bump the thread I launched especially for you with photos taken of Salem Al Fakir when he played in Gröna Lund on Friday night, 15 August!


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 27, 2008)

very nice


----------



## bullitt453 (Aug 27, 2008)

Both great shots.  Nice work.


----------



## LinhTM (Aug 29, 2008)

Beautiful!

You make me miss Stockholm


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 29, 2008)

Awww, sorry 'bout that, LinhTM, would these_photos also make you miss it then?
(And I haven't even really started posting all my Stockholm pics as yet ... if I make people homesick with them, I might need to keep them to myself, much rather than spread misery...!?!?!)


----------



## rjackjames (Sep 4, 2008)

Stunning shots makes me wanna visit there.


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 6, 2008)

Beautiful cityscape photos Corinna!  Very well done. :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## mukti (Sep 23, 2008)

I love both these pics more than the others..they are so alive.I now want to visit Stockholm


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 23, 2008)

Mukti, these seem "more alive" since it was only 8:30 p.m. or maybe 9 p.m. and there was this lovely light in the sky. The other night photos were taken between 11 p.m. and midnight, which means the only light sources I still had were the street lights and lights from passing cars etc.


----------



## mukti (Sep 23, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> since it was only 8:30 p.m. or maybe 9 p.m. and there was this lovely light in the sky. The other night photos were taken between 11 p.m. and midnight, which means the only light sources I still had were the street lights and lights from passing cars etc.



Aaah,I see...on a really close study,even though I like both..I love the first one...its beautiful,reminds me of Ratatouille(even though thats Paris and CG!)but it has the same mood.Lovely!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 23, 2008)

Very Nice, think i like #2 a little more


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 23, 2008)

Very nice 

I like the colours, and they are darker than that other set of yours.


----------



## lodbroke (Apr 30, 2011)

Very, very fine photos!
I would say that they are some of the best nightphotos I have seen.
Now I knpw where to go to take my nightphotos)

regards
Hans


----------



## Frequency (Apr 30, 2011)

Excellent images Madam


----------



## lodbroke (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello Lafoto.
Your Nightphotos are some of the finest I have seen.
Now I know where to go to take my next nightphotos)

Regards
Hans


----------

